# Low Gas, Car Wont Start



## anpee123 (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a 93 sentra 1.6l, i need help, when my gas is around 1 quarter tank, my car wont start, wat is wrong with it? can anyone help?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

fuel guage is probably busted and you're actually empty. simple fix, fill it up...


----------



## anpee123 (Feb 26, 2008)

We actually looked at the fuel pump located under the back seats and everything appeared to be normal. The gauge reported having half gas in the tank and while looking into the tank, it actually seemed to have half the amount.. SO.. This lead us to think it was something in the front of the car, perhaps?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

dash gauges are not exact readerr. they're more indicators than anything. you may notice that your gas gauge, if like mine, goes from full to half, rather quickly (about 3-4 days) but half to empty takes another week and a half. my point is that, even though it may look about half, when the gauge says half full, doesn't mean it's a quarter tank full when the gauge says a quarter tank full. in my mind, the only thing that could be keeping you from getting fuel to the engine, is either the pump, or simply an empty tank. clogged filters or injector would simply bog the engine. not running means no gas is getting past the pump.

if it wasn't for the fact that it's happening at a specific time, i wouldn't jump to a poor gauge so quickly, but really that's all it sounds like. you're not experiencing bog or performance loss at any other time, it just simply sounds like you're running out of gas, and the gauge reads wrong. lucky for you, you know when the gauge is telling you you don't have enough fuel in the car. so even if there is left over fuel in the car, fill it up. it's not worth the time and energy to fix it honestly, because you can solve the problem by compensating with your own brain power.


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

*awesome post*



sonicgundam said:


> dash gauges are not exact readerr. they're more indicators than anything. you may notice that your gas gauge, if like mine, goes from full to half, rather quickly (about 3-4 days) but half to empty takes another week and a half. my point is that, even though it may look about half, when the gauge says half full, doesn't mean it's a quarter tank full when the gauge says a quarter tank full. in my mind, the only thing that could be keeping you from getting fuel to the engine, is either the pump, or simply an empty tank. clogged filters or injector would simply bog the engine. not running means no gas is getting past the pump.
> 
> if it wasn't for the fact that it's happening at a specific time, i wouldn't jump to a poor gauge so quickly, but really that's all it sounds like. you're not experiencing bog or performance loss at any other time, it just simply sounds like you're running out of gas, and the gauge reads wrong. lucky for you, you know when the gauge is telling you you don't have enough fuel in the car. so even if there is left over fuel in the car, fill it up. it's not worth the time and energy to fix it honestly, because you can solve the problem by compensating with your own brain power.


brain power seems to be in short supply lately.

if you're a stickler and really want to fix it, drain your fuel tank completely and open it up again. if the tank is empty and the car says 1/4 you know what the problem is.

i had a 90 buick lesabre with this same problem, never bothered opening it up, just filled it @ 1/4 tank.


----------

